# Pad Overlapping Rotor. (Wider) This OK?



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

So I am making a hybrid brake setup for my mk2..

mk4 front calipers
mk4 carriers
g60 (4x100mm) rotors
mk4 pads. 

Everything fits and bolts up fine, with 1 exception, the pads are a bit wider then the rotor. maybe by 2 or 3 mm...
Most pads are 2 or 3mm smaller then the rotor. 
My question is this, a little overlap ok?
Any issues this might present?
Could I just shave the edges of the pad a bit (the parts that overlap) and be ok?

Anyone have any info?


----------



## Old Dude GTI (Dec 25, 2007)

I would get the proper size rotors. Can't you fit larger ones? The least that will happen is you brakes will probably squeak like mad. And I feel your stopping power will actually be less than a stock setup.


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

bump, anyone else know?


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I always had a slight 1mm pad overlap in the center hat area when I had the Girling 60 calipers and 11" rotors on my Mk2. It wasn't anything to be too concerned about.


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Pad Overlapping Rotor. (Wider) This OK? (kjverock)*

just as long as the unworn pads don't prohibit braking by touching each other when the pads are really worn.
i'd personally stick with the girling 54's on the 11" carrier. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

I just had both laying around, and the mk4 stuff has less miles on them. 
Plus, the cool factor is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (kjverock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kjverock* »_bump, anyone else know? 

You won't be the first to do it, and you wouldn't be the last. It has been done many times. Your pad wear will be slightly funky of course.
Whats more important is keeping your center of pressure closer to the center of the disk surface.


----------



## petrified.rabbit (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

you need 11.3 inch rotors not 11 inch for the setup to be proper.

sorry this came up in a search.


----------



## chewypops (Aug 23, 2008)

there is no bothers having a little off the pads. its done for many reasons............


----------

